# my new senegal parrot (teko)



## tony4k4 (Mar 30, 2009)

*i thought id show you teko my senegal parrot he steps up doesnt talk yet and only whistles a bit but plenty of time to teach him some great stuff here is a few pics of me and him.

*​


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

he looks a stunner ! im going to move on from this section now before i get any ideas for the future :lol2:


----------



## tony4k4 (Mar 30, 2009)

thnx alspider i cant wait to learn him new tricks just starting the basics of touch and handling for a few weeks then see how he progresses from there


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

you found one in the end then? hes very nice


----------



## tony4k4 (Mar 30, 2009)

yes he is a stunner cant wait to train him.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Glad u found one within your price range.

Whats his history? How old is he etc as he looks lovely.


----------



## tony4k4 (Mar 30, 2009)

he is stepping up and let me touch his back for a bit today so slow progress on handling and trusting me but many years of practice to come so its all good. his past owners im not sure of as the woman i bought him off said he is around 12month old or bit older. she was allergic to him so she couldnt keep him he loves his food and plays on his swing its so funny because i put him in his cage while i was out in the garden and i looked in the house and he was just happily swinging lol. but yea so far first 2 days have gone great she only wanted £120 for him as i didnt need his cage which was good i think


----------



## tony4k4 (Mar 30, 2009)

*pic*

here is a pic i done yesterday lol


----------



## tony4k4 (Mar 30, 2009)

*new pics*


----------

